# I think we should draft Petro.



## nyk4ever (May 13, 2005)

The last thing I would like the Knicks to do is pick another Frenchman. However, Johan Petro is very intriguing. From what I've read, he's a legit 7-footer, he's pretty strong for his age, he's younger than Gerald Green, and he's most comfortable inside. I also hear he is the premier athlete out of all the centers entered in the draft. I believe with a little time and mentoring, he can be the "5" that IT has be dreaming about since he trade KVH for Nazr and Tiny Tim Thomas(b/c he plays smaller than he is). If what the reports say is true, I can imagine this kid catching lobs from Marbury,as well as developing into an awesome weak side defender. I believe that his size and athleticism would compliment Sweetney's game perfectly. I bet working with Aguire and Herb can help him polish his inside game. Plus the fact that we have hustlers like Jwilliams,Mrose, and KT(we can't trade them all,can we?)may show the youngster a good work ethic. I know 8 is kinda high, but we picked Sweetney at 9, and Nene at 7, and this kid has more upside than both of them. He's younger than Vasquez, more athletic than Frye, not as lazy as Taft, and more available than Spliter, so I think that warrants us taking him @ 8, or trading down if we know he'll be there. Tell me what you guys think. Here are some scouting reports just in case you don't know much about him.
http://www.draftcity.com/viewprofile.php?p=45
http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/johanpetro.asp


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i wouldn't be all that opposed to drafting him if all the other better options in my opinion dried up .

i think he can be a good player , but he will take time, and the how long do you wait on a player who may not be a franchise big man, especially when you use the 8th pick on him.

saying that i would still take petro before frye, not taft though unless he measures shorter than expected.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

My most pressing need is a 5, not a PG or a SG or a SF or even PF. All of these positions has players who are serviceable at them. Marbury, Crawford, Tim Thomas, Kurt Thomas. I'm not necessarily saying they are the best at those positions, but they are filled. Who's your 5? So why am I not trying to get a C? Please someone tell me what is the propblem drafting a C at 8? C don't grow on trees. If you can draft someone who plays like a Hunter, Nazr or Jerome James why don't we draft him? The reason, I mention those names because they are the names I see most people who post here say we should go after them in FA (therefore you're overpaying for them) or that posters here lament that we lost them (Nazr). I'm fine with Splitter, Vasquez, Bynum, Petro or even Taft. If either one of these guys can play the pivot I'm going after them.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

dont forget about bynum, should he stay in.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I think the knicks could go out and get bynum, petro, or channing frye...


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm down to get anyone who has half decent skills to play the pivot.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Man, Tap...*

You and I really disagree. I know we need a pivot but most of the other guys are not serviceable on a contending team..thats why we got them . IT traded for them because of what they COULD become....but they didn't (Marbury included). You never fill from the draft by position unless the guy is really the best player. Portland needed a center and picked Sam Bowie. Even if he had been healthy, do you really think it was a better choice than Jordan?

I want a damn contending team and I am will to build from scratch. I don't give a rat's butt if we are any good next year or the year after as long as we get there by year 3 and have a young enough team to stay there. Anybody that thinks we are closer than that is exactly the kind of fan that keeps management from rebuilding (NY fans are too impatient). We need to get the cap under control and start drafting players because they are good, not because we need a 1,2,3,4,5 etc. THAT is a recipe for disater (Weiss). WE need a SYSTEM and a PLAN. What they are doing is like driving cross country without a map....when they see an interesting route, they stop, look and try it out. They MAY eventually get there but not as fast as the guy with a map and a plan.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Man, Tap...*

A recipe for disaster is to continue to ignore need. You are going to have to address it sooner or later. You don't have a player in the middle. Get one. Whoever you draft to play the 5 will be an upgrade at that position. Period. I look at the bums people say we should go after in FA (Stepen Hunter, Jerome James), and they all cost. Or people cry about how great Nazr was here. If those guys are the standard and you're willing to overpay for him, then you can draft a C who is just as good or better than those guys.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Man, Tap...*

Let me put it this way, Alpha. There is no one in the draft that is so much better than the potetial C you can get at 8. There is no player so much above Petro, Bynum, Splitter, Vasquez, that you would pass on them to draft a position where you already have players. IT is not sitting Marbury, IT is not sitting JC. IF TT is still with us starting the season, IT is not sitting TT. Those are the 3 positions it appears people want to fill. There is no one in the middle. Try this on, let's say Devon Williams is available at 8. You say he is the best player there so you draft him. Now, you have Marbury at the starting PG and I know there have been rumors of Marbury moving to the 2 spot. One it was an undrafted player who brung up the subject of Marbury playing the 2 and nobody asked Marbury id he willing to move to the 2. So you have Marbury and Williams at the point. How is that helping the team? How is that helping us get bigger?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I really really think Petro is a bust. I'll post more on it later. IMO he hasn't really developed as a player at all, even though he is 19, I don't have any faith in him whatsoever. Also remember nothing is set with Tiago ATM. I don't think he's pulled out and I remember reading an article with him saying that he'll have to buy his own way out of his contract. Even if that doesn't work we can stash him overseas. The difference between him and Petro is really quite remarkable even though Tiago is slightly less than a year older.


I am also of the same mind as Alpha ( I think ). We need talent on this roster no matter what position it comes from drafting for a position can only hurt us in this draft as there are no impact players save deron and paul, that I can forsee.



Edit: Forgot Wright. He is awesome and obviously NBA Ready. So is Bogut, but imo not as awesome.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Agree, BFK....*

We need talent but this Bynum kid interests me. He is a similiar size to Shaq at the same age...same skill level and game but has touch. He is absolutely worth the gamble and wait. Draft him, bring back Ewing to work with him, and make a start.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Agree, BFK....*



alphadog said:


> We need talent but this Bynum kid interests me. He is a similiar size to Shaq at the same age...same skill level and game but has touch. He is absolutely worth the gamble and wait. Draft him, bring back Ewing to work with him, and make a start.



I think Wright is the only guy I would pass on Bynum for


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Agree, BFK....*

Why is there an assumption that the bigs are not talented? I don't get that part.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Which bigs, Tap?*

Who are you speaking of?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

what Bigs???When you see point guards going ahead of bigs,you know its weak..

Splitter is a 4 with no offesive as of yet....with a very large buyout

Frye has some game,but needs some serious bulk,otherwise he is Loren Woods part 2...

The Big Russian is rail thin.....

Vasquez seems to have game

Taft seems to be a total enigma..

And then there baby Bynum


----------

